# Recommendation for new receiver with 5.1 450e THX speaker system



## yousomad (Dec 19, 2010)

My setup:

Atlantic Technology System 450e THX

# Front Speakers - (2) 6-1/2" IMG woofers; (2) 3-1/2" midrange drivers; (1) 1" silk dome tweeter, neodymium magnet, ferrofluid cooled
# Rear Speakers - (2) 5-1/4" IMG woofers; (2) 1" silk dome tweeters, neodymium magnet, ferrofluid cooled
# Center Channel - (2) 6-1/2" IMG woofers; (2) 3-1/2" midrange drivers; (1) 1" silk dome tweeter, neodymium magnet, ferrofluid cooled 

*tried searching for any more info on the speaker's specs but could not*

Receiver: Marantz SR8000
-specs: us . marantz . com/c_sr8000 . pdf


So, my mom sold her house and she let me have this beautiful system but the receiver is outdated.. no hdmi is the biggest give away  my wife is going to buy me an xmas present of my choice, and I've been set on buying a new receiver.. I was curious if this Onkyo TX-SR608 7.2-Channel 3-D Ready will do the job to give my speakers optimal sound  any recommendations/insight will help! Thank You! *unfortuniatly I have a slight limit of something under $500.. let me know if im doomed with that price range hehe


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Unless you need 3D (without a TV, glasses, and content you don't), go to accessories4less and get the Onkyo 707 for less than $400. If you do need 3D, the 708 is less than $500.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Plus 1 to AC4less.:T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Unless you need 3D (without a TV, glasses, and content you don't), go to accessories4less and get the Onkyo 707 for less than $400. If you do need 3D, the 708 is less than $500.


Marshall is right on. :T accessories4less.com is a great place for just what you're looking for.


----------



## yousomad (Dec 19, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Unless you need 3D (without a TV, glasses, and content you don't), go to accessories4less and get the Onkyo 707 for less than $400. If you do need 3D, the 708 is less than $500.


Thank you all for the simple response, I will most likely order from a4l..


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

